# Glock or Sig which is preferred by US Police?



## 1geo (Nov 8, 2007)

My son says that the Sig is the preferred make for US Police. My experience has been that the Glock is the weapon of choice for most US Police departments. Who is correct?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Glock has about 60-70% of the American police market. The rest is split between SIG, Beretta, S&W, HK and some others.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Around here a bunch of pencilnecks make the choice of what will be used by the PD. Most all are Glocks that I know of.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

Damn bean counters.


----------



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

In Arizona majority of the police force definitely use the Glocks. Overall I do believe the Glocks are being used. When I used to live in California, I know that the LAPD used the beretta 92FS


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I always look to see what LE's are carrying and I usually see Glocks. Sometimes 1911's.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Sig .40s here.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I've seen very few Sigs. Mostly Glocks and Berettas in these parts. Although, I have seen a number of Charlotte cops carrying the venerable P99! :smt071


----------



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

In our area it depends on the size of the department, the larger departments in our area have Sigs (229 .40SW), then Glocks and some 1911s if the department allows. Local Sheriff's Department has been allowing XD45s, more and more of those being carried from what I have seen. Like everything driven by money.


----------



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

The thread title is almost misleading. While Glocks are used by more departments, it is probably in a large part a financial issue. Sigs will cost about $200 or so more per firearm and a lot of departments can't afford to go that route. However, that does not mean that more police departments "prefer" Glocks to Sigs. In many cases it could be they had no choice for financial reasons.


----------



## Masshole (Jul 24, 2007)

SBC put it on the money... Staties in MA cary Sigs (22? Full Size .40s) and City Police officers carry Glocks (Glock 23 .40). I do think it is a financial issue. If it was a "preference" police officers would be carring many different pistols. As for Glock Vs. Sig it's like asking someone if they would buy a Ford Taurus or a BMW it all comes down to the $$$.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yep, mostly Glock. I know Lubbock PD (go Tech) made a deal with SigArms to outfit the entire PD with SIG 9mms. The price per gun ended up being less than Glock since they were buying something like 400 pistols, and the police liked the idea of "cocked and locked" which a Glock simply cannot do :mrgreen:. DPD is mostly Glock though you will sometimes see a 1911, M&P or Springfield XD.


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

secret service is issued a 226 in .357 sig


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Lots of misinformation in this thread!



> In many cases it could be they had no choice for financial reasons.


Or it is based on tests from various departments that show the short/consistent trigger on the Glock makes it an easier pistol for a beginner or non-shooter to shoot acceptably, versus a DA/SA _crunchenticker_ or a long-pull DA gun, which comprise the overwhelming majority of the SIG line. This has been shown time and again in police evaluations, starting with the Miami PD way back in the 1980s and continuing to the present day.



> the police liked the idea of "cocked and locked"


Last I heard, Lubbock was carrying the P229 in *DA only*. Maybe you have more up-to-date info showing them carrying one of the few SA SIGs? There is no cocked and locked option on a DA only pistol, of course. The administrators and lawyers for most police departments shriek in abject horror at the idea of a cocked pistol in a cop's holster, which is one major reason we see so few departments issuing 1911s.



> secret service is issued a 226 in .357 sig


Actually, they are issued and carry the P229 in that caliber.


----------



## Masshole (Jul 24, 2007)

"Or it is based on tests from various departments that show the short/consistent trigger on the Glock makes it an easier pistol for a beginner or non-shooter to shoot acceptably"

If an officer was a beginner or non-shooter I would really like to know what he was doing at the academy. Officers must qualify with their weapon so if they passed qualifications I would hope they were more than a beginner shooter... Triggers can also be modified especially in the force because modification laws are practically non-existent in the PD world.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Masshole said:


> If an officer was a beginner or non-shooter I would really like to know what he was doing at the academy. Officers must qualify with their weapon so if they passed qualifications I would hope they were more than a beginner shooter... Triggers can also be modified especially in the force because modification laws are practically non-existent in the PD world.


I hate to break this to you, but most cops aren't interested in guns, and only see them as tools of their job. Non-shooters, or if you prefer, "non dedicated personnel." In the course of my work at Galco, I have talked to literally hundreds of police officers about holsters. The majority knew very, very little about the gun they carry every day. This isn't a condemnation of cops - my father was a cop - it's just reality.

Qualification standards for police academies typically aren't that stringent, and can be handily passed by even a D-class IPSC shooter.

Trigger modifications are normally banned by PDs because of concerns about legal liability.


----------



## sbc_pd10 (Dec 13, 2007)

I have to agree with Mike about cops. Being a LE officer myself, I see many who have very little knowledge or experience of firearms. You have to remember that the % of police that get involved in a shooting incident is not that high. And as far as the academy is concerned, when I was in the academy, we lost several officers due to failure to qualify with their weapon. These officers had no experience prior to entering the academy. On the other hand, we had several "first timers" on the range that did qualify and did it quite well. Police are not required to be expert marksman. Typically you will find that the officers most interested in firearms, are the departments firearm instructors. A large % of the rest don't give a hoot as long as they can qualify. Although, in departments serving more rural areas, you tend to find more officers with at least experience with long guns due to the natural fact that more of them hunt because of the area they live in.

PS- Mike.... my statement about financial reasons is from personal experience with my department. We are extremely small and have a very low budget. In fact we can not even afford to upgrade to Glocks any time in the near future. But we are allowed to carry our personal weapon on duty as long as it is approved by the Chief and he will approve most semi-autos.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

*NO GLOCKS here...*

BINGO...we could care less what sidearm was issued. The cherished item issued is the badge and the number. My department has never issued GLOCK's or SIGSAUER's, we've had S&W (now the new M&P40). Just a guess here, but good marketing by a firearm maker helps buy a police contract. I think we can all agree, GLOCK is very good at marketing their product.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Sig is most preferred, but Glock is what most can afford.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

*More info*

In regard to the triggers of LE handguns, most dept's utilize a rather heavy DAO trigger to prevent accidental dischsrges. The pencil pushers want to make sure that the officer intended to fire his/her weapon so as to avoid "reckless endangerment " of civilian personel. According to some friends of mine, they even spec out Glocks with a heavier than stock trigger pull. However, the Sherrif's Dept here allows and/or requires it's officers to purchase their own handguns, of their chioce, but in .40 S&W only.


----------

